# Profibus letzter Teilnehmer wird nicht erkannt



## Andrax (21 November 2018)

Hallo Leute,

mir fehlt leider die Erfahrung im Aufbau von Profibusnetzwerken.
Ich habe ein lineares Netzwerk von 3 Geräten aufgebaut.

Master --- Teilnehmer --- Teilnehmer --- Teilnehmer + Abschlusswiederstand

Ich verwende ein original Profibuskabel mit jeweils 1m von Teilnehmer zu Teilnehmer
Als Stecker verwende ich 6ES7 972-0BA12-0XA0.
Alles ist ordnungsgemäß geerdet und keine Kurzschlüsse in den Leitungen.
Übertragungsrate ist 12M

Der letzte Teilnehmer wird nicht erkannt, was mache ich falsch ?


Gruß

Andre


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2018)

Evtl. ist der letzte Teilnehmer am falschen Abgang des PB-Steckers angeschlossen.
Ansonsten sollte man noch überdenken, ob 12Mbit wirklich nötig sind.


----------



## Andrax (21 November 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

ich habe beide Abgänge ausprobiert.
Richtig sollte doch der Abgang mit dem Abschlusswiederstand sein.
Wenn ich den Teilnehmer direkt als einzigsten anschließe, funktioniert es .
Ich habe die Stecker schon gegeneinander getauscht und geringere Übertragungsraten getestet, ohne Erfolg.

Habe ich die Kabellängen falsch gewählt?


Gruß

Andre


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 November 2018)

Hast du einen aktiven Abschlusswiderstand ? Der ist auch mit Spannung versorgt ?

Evtl. ist auch die Adresse von Teilnehmer 3 nicht richtig eingestellt. Überprüf das nochmal.

Es gibt zwar Mindestlängen die empfohlen werden aber bei 3 Teilnehmern sollte das nix ausmachen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2018)

Was sind das denn für Teilnehmer?


----------



## PN/DP (21 November 2018)

Andrax schrieb:


> ich habe beide Abgänge ausprobiert.
> Richtig sollte doch der Abgang mit dem Abschlusswiederstand sein.


Richtig ist in Draufsicht mit Kabel von unten der linke Kabel-Eingang mit dem Pfeil nach drinnen, an die Klemmen A1 und B1

Wenn Du den Abschlußwiderstand ausschaltest, geht es dann? Dann ist das Kabel an den falschen Klemmen.

Harald


----------



## Andrax (22 November 2018)

Guten Morgen,

um mal mehr Infos zu geben, was ich tue.
Ich steuere über eine Beckhoff el6731 Profibus Masterklemme 3 SEW Movidrive MDX61 an.
Zunächst habe ich einen angeschlossen, um zu verstehen wie die Kommunikation funktioniert und um erst mal einen anzusteuern.
Nachdem dies funktionierte, habe ich das Netz um die beiden anderen Umrichter erweitert.
Hier wird der letzte im Netz nicht erkannt.
Aufgebaut ist das Netz folgendermaßen, ich hoffe es ist verständlich:
Die Pfeile bedeuten die Steckereingänge

--> el6731 (Master)
|
|
<--- 
MDX61 Adresse 1
--->
|
|
<--- 
MDX61 Adresse 2
--->
|
|
<--- 
MDX61  Adresse 3 + Abschlusswiederstand
--->


Gruß

Andre


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 November 2018)

Hast du mal die Geräte mit den Adressen 1 + 3 getauscht ? Was passiert dann ? Siehst du dann Adresse 3 und Adresse 1 ist weg ?


----------



## Andrax (22 November 2018)

OK,

ich hab jetzt noch mal die Topologie geändert und einen Stecker getauscht, weil ich diesem im Verdacht habe, dass er defekt ist.

--> el6731 (Master) Stecker:6ES7 972-0BA12-0XA0
|
|
---> 
MDX61 Adresse 1 Stecker:6ES7 972-0BA12-0XA0
<---
|
|
---> 
MDX61 Adresse 2 Stecker:6ES7 972-0BB12-0XA0  <-- Stecker getauscht
<---
|
|
<--- 
MDX61 Adresse 3 Stecker:6ES7 972-0BA12-0XA0 ohne Abschlusswiederstand
--->

Diesemal funktioniert es, aber ich verstehe nicht warum ?

Gruß

Andre


----------



## volker (22 November 2018)

Andrax schrieb:


> MDX61 Adresse 3 Stecker:6ES7 972-0BA12-0XA0 ohne Abschlusswiederstand
> --->
> 
> Diesemal funktioniert es, aber ich verstehe nicht warum ?



siehe post 6 von pn/dp


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2018)

Noch etwas, ist der Abschlusswiderstand am Anfang der Busleitung eingeschaltet?
Hängst du mit einem PG auf dem Bus? Standard MPI Kabel funktionieren nicht mit 12MB Profibus.


----------



## Andrax (22 November 2018)

Jepp muss noch viel lernen, danke euch.
PS: wenn ich den einen Stecker wieder tausche, gehts wieder nicht.
Also scheint dieser defekt zu sein, obwohl dieser IO aussieht.

gruß 

Andre


----------



## PN/DP (22 November 2018)

Hast Du bei Deinen beiden Bildern in #7 und #9 die Pfeile einfach nur flüchtig wahllos so dahingemalt oder hast Du wirklich so angeschlossen? Bei beiden Zeichnungen sind die Pfeile nicht korrekt.

Merkregeln:
- wenn am Stecker nur 1 Profibuskabel ankommt, dann wird es links beim Pfeil nach drinnen angeschlossen und Abschlußwiderstand ON
- wenn am Stecker 2 Kabel zusammenkommen, dann wird das von Richtung Master kommende Kabel links beim Pfeil nach drinnen angeschlossen und Abschlußwiderstand OFF

So muß angeschlossen werden:

```
EL6731              MDX 1              MDX 2              MDX 3
  +---------+        +---------+        +---------+        +---------+
  |A1B1 A2B2|        |A1B1 A2B2|        |A1B1 A2B2|        |A1B1 A2B2|
ON|  ^   |  |        |  ^   |  |        |  ^   |  |      ON|  ^   |  |
  |  |   v  |     OFF|  |   v  |     OFF|  |   v  |        |  |   v  |
  +---------+        +---------+        +---------+        +---------+
     |                  |   |              |   |              |
     |                  |   |              |   |              |
     +------------------+   +--------------+   +--------------+
```

Harald


----------



## Andrax (22 November 2018)

OK, die Lernkurve steigt.

Also der Reihe nach.
@Mike
Am Anfang (el6731) ist kein Abschlusswiederstand eingeschalten. Mit Abschlusswiederstand wird kein Teilnehmer erkannt.
Ist mit PG ein Programiergerät gemeint ?. Nein ich Konfiguriere über Twincat 3
Als Kabel verwende ich BKS-S252-31/S254 PP-05 0930

@Harald
Aufgebaut ist es exakt nach #9, so funktioniert es nun.
Habe es gerade nach deinener Vorschrift aufgebaut und hier wird der letzte Teilnehmer nicht erkannt.
Habe mit und ohne Abschlusswiederstand getestet.

Merkwürdig

Gruß

Andre


----------



## Wincctia (22 November 2018)

Hallo Andrax, 

hast du evtl den Busstecker vom Letzten Tn schon mal erneuert? Bzw magst uns mal ein Foto vom Stecker mit abgeklemmten Kabel senden ! Am besten beide Seiten des Steckers? 


Gruß Tia


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2018)

> Am Anfang (el6731) ist kein Abschlusswiederstand eingeschalten. Mit Abschlusswiederstand wird kein Teilnehmer erkannt.



Dann schau dir Post #13 noch einmal genauer an. Vermutlich ist hier dein Profibuskabel am falschen Anschluss angeschlossen

PS: PG = Programmiergerät


----------



## PN/DP (22 November 2018)

Andrax schrieb:


> Aufgebaut ist es exakt nach #9, so funktioniert es nun.
> Habe es gerade nach deinener Vorschrift aufgebaut und hier wird der letzte Teilnehmer nicht erkannt.


Bei #9 ist der Stecker des letzten (dritten) MDX falsch angeschlossen und kann wenn überhaupt dann nur mit ausgeschaltetem Abschlußwiderstand funktionieren.
Ich würde sagen, der dritte Stecker ist kaputt (A1/B1-Klemmen oder Lötstelle oder Leiterzug) (oder das Profibuskabel ist nicht wirklich angeschlossen). Das kann man sehr einfach mit Durchgangsprüfer oder Widerstandsmesser durchmessen ("durchklingeln"): A1 muß immer mit Sub-D-Stecker-Pin 8 und B1 mit Stecker-Pin 3 verbunden sein, egal wie der Schalter steht.
Sind die Adern des Profibuskabels richtig in die Anschlußkammern der Klemmen A1/B1 eingeführt oder wird einer oder beide gar nicht festgeklemmt? Ist vielleicht ein "wackeliger" Drahtbruch im Kabel?

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2018)

> Ich würde sagen, der dritte Stecker ist kaputt (A1/B1-Klemmen oder Lötstelle oder Leiterzug)


Ich hatte einmal einen Profibusstecker, auf dem die Leiterbahn gebrochen war. Dies hatte man erst gesehen, wenn man
sie leicht gebogen hat.


----------



## PN/DP (22 November 2018)

Ich hatte schon öfter daß durch gewaltig unsensiblen Umgang mit (falschem) Schraubendreher die Schraube in den Klemmen zu tief versenkt waren und der Draht vom Kabel nicht in der Anschlußkammer festgeklemmt war sondern nur so in der Klemme drin lag.

Harald


----------



## Andrax (22 November 2018)

Ich prüfe das und schicke ein Photo.
wird aber erst heut Abend.

Gruß

Andre


----------



## Andrax (23 November 2018)

Guten Morgen,

entschuldigung, dass ich mich gestern Abend nicht mehr gemeldet habe.
Es ist dann doch sehr spät geworden.

Ich habe jetzt noch mal alle Stecker auseinander gebaut und Aderendhülsen gesetzt.



Ich habe dann alles durchgeprüft und hatte überall Duchgang.
Abschlusswiederstand 220 Ohm.
Also Alles OK. Hab dann wieder alles Angeschlossen und getestet.
Siehe da, diesmal wurde der 2. Teilnehmer nicht erkannt, obwohl der Stecker OK war.
Ich habe jetzt den Stecker getauscht und jetzt werden alle Teilnehmer erkannt.
Auch die Anschlusskonfiguration wie vorgeschrieben stimmt jetzt.
Ach habe mir den defekten genau angesehen.
Äußerlich ist nichts zu erkennen, Durchgang und Wiederstände stimmen.





Na egal, ich tue ihn weg.

Viel Dank für eure Hilfe, eure Tipps waren echt super. :s1:


Gruß

Andre


----------



## Wincctia (23 November 2018)

Hallo Andrex, 

das Ass war leider nicht ganz was ich Wollte ich habe gemeint das du den anstecket vom letzten Tn wo wenn du den Wiederstand einlegst es zu Problemen kommt. 


Gruß Tia


----------

